# How fast does your Bow shoot?



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

Geared towards Oly style Recurve...Just outta curiosity measuring to see how fast everyone's shooting with their current set ups. Cause speed really matters and all


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

What would be interesting with the fps, would be the arrow type and point weight. Then again, you'd get into length, etc., etc., etc.:smile:


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I went to faster limbs this year to reduce shoulder strain by lowering draw weight. I needed to end up with an equal to or better than sight point at 90 meters. I ended up 2 1/2 pounds lighter with a sight point on the target instead of above; and my hand and riser are no longer blocking the target when I release. Conclusion, for barebow, speed matters if you want to take the long shot.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

right arround 200 with x10s or Cartel Triples

I once got close to 240 with a 51 pound sky (68") and carbon tech Mckinneys with K spins and 80 grain points and a light string

couldn't get it to group worth a damn though!!

If I use my normal field rig with CTMCKII with 100 grain points I can get up to about 211-214


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

i do find this kind of thread great.

For example, if the Geom of the average face, and average riser (sight block, rest, grip) gives you good sight marks then do you need faster...
well, Our thinking is that as shown so far, that 200-215fps is a good old speed for target...
So if you have faster, then you might as well use your arrow like a gearbox on an engine. For example, add some mass to your arrow and keep within that speed range, but make the shot more stable/forgiving with a heavier arrow...

Slow the bow down with arrow mass, to within a good speed, and use the arrow mass to keep the arrow inline...

Just a thought.


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

How about your numbers SA, How fast is your set up?


----------



## ButchD (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey SA,
We missed you at Conyers for the 70M FITA.

Two set ups: Matrix, Border Hex 4 wood, BH 8.5", 32#@30", CX Medallion XR 900 spine, 280g complete, 199fps. Same set up with ACC 3X-04, 830 spine, 292g complete, 193 fps. 

Axis, Winstorm wood glass, BH 9", 32#@30", ACC 3X-04 above, 185 fps.
The bowscale is consistent, but suspect.

I have to run it again, as the 6 fps difference between two arrows 12g different on the Matrix doesn't compute. They're different lengths, so I'll re-check the clicker position. I dont shoot the ACCs on the Matrix, as they behave a bit stiff.
I can shoot 90M with the Borders and the Cx's, but I'll not have to in competetion. I think the 30" power stroke helps, especially on the low BH Borders, however, they are making a racket, so I'll search for a better BH after my 900 round Saturday


----------



## Sturdyman (Oct 30, 2009)

This is great, I can gleam great information from a thread like this. Please keep this on top.


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

*How fast?*

Don't know. I DO know that I can't reach out and grab it if it's not going well.


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

Butch I was actually on Vacation that weekend...shot the Hoyt shoot in St. Louis.
I really wanted to be there to give it a go...but there is always next year.

RED--my bow shoots approx 193 fps @ 39 lbs with my CX nano xr 830's weighing in 255 grains pulling 27" but that is a bow @ 68" which I think next time I get some limbs they will be the shorts for a 66"...just don't have the draw length or am border line for mediums.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

6 recurve shooters with speeds over 230fps? What are your set ups? I'm guessing around 50lbs on your fingers. That's some dedication to shoot arrows properly out of an Oly rig of that weight. I believe there are male Olympic competitors who may not get that type of speed.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

midwayarcherywi said:


> 6 recurve shooters with speeds over 230fps? What are your set ups? I'm guessing around 50lbs on your fingers. That's some dedication to shoot arrows properly out of an Oly rig of that weight. I believe there are male Olympic competitors who may not get that type of speed.



Gotta be ACE's too. That's a pretty quick arrow, and pretty hefty poundage to get through a clicker. It's good to be young. :smile:


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

191fps/40#/X10's w/110gr in point. 44# zips them at 201fps.


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

ttt
Tempted to start another thread to see what color target bow everyone is shooting so we can finally put to rest the debate of whether red ones are faster than blue ones ;-)


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

Compound. :nod:

:izza:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2006)

MK II's would give a speed over 230, easily. Depending on the setup and how loud the archer is willing to make the bow...bet you could have 250, mayyybe 260.


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

*Wha... WHAT?*



Shinsou said:


> Compound. :nod:
> 
> :izza:


What happened to the Recurve?


----------



## bjones00 (Jan 20, 2009)

*225*

I got 225fps with my x-appeal w/ xpressions and CTMKII 100g point


----------



## voxito (Apr 16, 2006)

I've been shooting recurves for at least 5 years now and I still haven't even shot mine through a chrono yet...:darkbeer: I am one of those young guys that shoots 50 lbs though with a x-10 so I'm sure its goin at least 200


----------



## Radman (Sep 19, 2003)

Field set-up 218. That is with 670 ACE arrows and 85 grain point.
Outdoor target 208 using 620 ACE arrows and 100 grain points.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

Still using it, but haven't chrono'd it and the poll isn't multiple choice. 

:izza:



ScarletArrows said:


> What happened to the Recurve?


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

Shinsou said:


> Still using it, but haven't chrono'd it and the poll isn't multiple choice.
> 
> :izza:


fair enough....


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

Actually going to shoot it a bit this afternoon.

:izza:



ScarletArrows said:


> fair enough....


----------

